# DS #5108: Harvest Moon DS: Grand Bazaar (USA)



## luke_c (Aug 25, 2010)

^^ndsrelease-6446^^
Harvest_Moon_DS_Grand_Bazaar_FIX_NDS-VENOM​


----------



## Deleted User (Aug 25, 2010)

Yessss !!!! It's Finally Released !!!!


----------



## riverchen (Aug 25, 2010)

I might try this one.


----------



## SparkFenix (Aug 25, 2010)

So whatre the new features here?

Someone get me a video >:


----------



## basher11 (Aug 25, 2010)

Disable intro:


Spoiler



Harvest_Moon_DS_Grand_Bazaar_NDS-VENOM
00004800: F47205EA?01C3A0E3
0019DE00: E82EF8EA ?01C3A0E3



i also got a few cheats


----------



## EpicJungle (Aug 26, 2010)

I never tried harvest moon.. What is it about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ?


----------



## vietknightx (Aug 26, 2010)

its about farming and being a player hitting on chicks to marry


----------



## FateLancer (Aug 26, 2010)

how do I insert the code?


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Hmm it's not on my usual site yet. Probably not dumped yet.


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 26, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Hmm it's not on my usual site yet. Probably not dumped yet.



Being on the "release list" it means the game has been dumped....


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

The amount times that this is said. I can't remember what game it was quite a while ago but it was on the release list but you couldn't find it anywhere.

Silly grammatical errors. I hate my keyboard.


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 26, 2010)

Does anyone know if the Japanese save files are compatible?


----------



## thegame07 (Aug 26, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> The amount times that this is said. I can't remember what game it was quite a while ago bt it was on the release list but you couldn't find it anywhere.



That's because you don't know where to look 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's out there somewhere.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Yeah I look on Google and my usual site which is constantly on the ball with new releases.


----------



## NDStemp (Aug 26, 2010)

Isn't this a Puzzle Game?


----------



## KamiKazeKenji (Aug 26, 2010)

Looks like Nintendo FINALLY moved on from the ugly GBA graphics to REAL 3D graphics.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Any AP in this one?


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

I found it now.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 26, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> Isn't this a Puzzle Game?



nope. still the same harvest moon.


----------



## reimu (Aug 26, 2010)

Yaaay! So excited for multiplayer, though apparently the gameplay is just OK.


----------



## megawalk (Aug 26, 2010)

geez 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 took long enough. i should've gone to play-asia first hehe


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man, my download was going really fast now it has gone down to 50kB/s sucks. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be worth it.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 26, 2010)

the game's controls are really annoying.

B to talk, while it's also the use equipped item button, AND the pick up item. >


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Oh man I hope they can be configured. That's gonna jar my head in.


----------



## Clookster (Aug 26, 2010)

KamiKazeKenji said:
			
		

> Looks like Nintendo FINALLY moved on from the ugly GBA graphics to REAL 3D graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah. Ivy? Ivy?? Ivvvvyyyy..?


----------



## WeakNiZ (Aug 26, 2010)

Does it REQUIRE the L and R button to play through some part of the game, or can I just enjoy the game without it?


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

L and R are just shortcut buttons, as far as I can tell so far you don't need them.


----------



## ChaosBoi (Aug 26, 2010)

KamiKazeKenji said:
			
		

> Looks like Nintendo FINALLY moved on from the ugly GBA graphics to REAL 3D graphics.



You mean Marvelous, not Nintendo. Also, only HMDS/Cute ever used the GBA graphics.

EDIT: Oh, and does anyone know why Venom's been putting intros in their releases lately?


----------



## AsPika2219 (Aug 26, 2010)

Is time to play Harvest Moon games!


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 26, 2010)

i thought this game was suppose to be like animal crossing for ds... but no wi-fi... meh... not a big fan of HM anyway.


----------



## Porygon-X (Aug 26, 2010)

ARGHHHHH!~!~!

I can't find it ANYWHERE. Sigh.


----------



## DEstroya (Aug 26, 2010)

ya i cant find it ether can someone post a link to a site


----------



## NDStemp (Aug 26, 2010)

Sorry but posting ROM links is against the rules. Maybe it'll come around on a site for you soon. Keep looking.


----------



## Emu (Aug 26, 2010)

Sincere question, is this anything like the GOOD Harvest Moons?IE, Harvest Moon 64 and Harvest Moon for SNES?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm trying this game out.
Kthxbai.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 26, 2010)

DJPlace said:
			
		

> i thought this game was suppose to be like animal crossing for ds... but no wi-fi... meh... not a big fan of HM anyway.



What are you talking about? There is Wi-fi for this game.


----------



## Comedor (Aug 26, 2010)

The intro thing must be the release team intro, right?

Or is there any AP during the game intro?

:S


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 26, 2010)

Emu said:
			
		

> Sincere question, is this anything like the GOOD Harvest Moons?IE, Harvest Moon 64 and Harvest Moon for SNES?
> 
> Marvelous was still testing the waters with this and IoH and SI. Wait for Twin Villages, that's the one you want. (Or Rune Factory 3 too, actually. That one has a lot of farming parts that would be awesome if they were in any HM game.)
> 
> ...




Exactly what do I replace here? do I replace the somethingsomething:somethingsomething with the codes after the arrow?

But I tried searching the whole file and nothing comes up.


----------



## Rascal (Aug 26, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> Emu said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


See Above


----------



## baramos (Aug 26, 2010)

ChaosBoi said:
			
		

> EDIT: Oh, and does anyone know why Venom's been putting intros in their releases lately?



Venom has been pre-cracking there releases and throwing an intro on them lately thus the cracktro as people like to say.


----------



## shakirmoledina (Aug 26, 2010)

truly a great game no matter how much some ppl hate it which is also justifiable
here's a review which pretty much summarizes the game
http://www.gamefaqs.com/ds/954288-harvest-...s/review-131898

the site which i saw had two versions already posted... ie with and without intro hehe, it must really be annoying

PS - If this game was mistakenly posted without the title and the boxart wouldnt have had a name on it, then ppl would have named it "shovelware"... so judgmental (i am not immaculate from this either)


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 26, 2010)

rom i got had it's title written in leet speak H4rv357 m00n etc etc et al seriously?!?

PS
did anyone else DL a rom with a filename like this? seems weird


----------



## felixsrg (Aug 26, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> rom i got had it's title written in leet speak H4rv357 m00n etc etc et al seriously?!?
> 
> PS
> did anyone else DL a rom with a filename like this? seems weird



I think I know that kind of roms, if the extension is .nd5, there's nothing bad about these roms, they are like that to avoid the hosting sites to delete them, just rename "H4rv357 m00n 6r4nd B4z4r.nd5" to "Harvest Moon Grand Bazar.nds" and everything should be fine.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 26, 2010)

felixsrg said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ahhh... i see. that would tend to make sense, thanks!


----------



## Ringo619 (Aug 26, 2010)

Whats this game about o.o"?


----------



## CannonFoddr (Aug 26, 2010)

SparkFenix said:
			
		

> So whatre the new features here?
> Someone get me a video >:


Haven't found a gameply one - but here's a trailer for it


----------



## berlinka (Aug 26, 2010)

Jesus! Just was looking away for just a split second and BOOM! there's a REAL GAME! That's a long time ago, since a REAL GAME came out. I'm not terribly excited, but still it's a REAL GAME!


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 26, 2010)

Is anyone else having issues with their ROM? Whenever a voice sounds in the game I get some weird black thing at the top of my screen. I can't really explain it, it's like some weird black line flash thingy...it's not game breaking, but it is somewhat annoying, I just wanna know if I have a bad copy or if something happened in the dumping process.


----------



## giratina16 (Aug 26, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having issues with their ROM? Whenever a voice sounds in the game I get some weird black thing at the top of my screen. I can't really explain it, it's like some weird black line flash thingy...it's not game breaking, but it is somewhat annoying, I just wanna know if I have a bad copy or if something happened in the dumping process.


Yeah I've got that too. It's like a split second flash.


----------



## Aeladya (Aug 26, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Aeladya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah like that, glad it wasn't just me...I know I have a Rune Factory ROM (I can't remember if it's 1 or 2...I think it's 2) that does that whenever I save, this is slightly more annoying, I know the Japanese ROM wasn't like this.


----------



## dnniwa485 (Aug 26, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Is anyone else having issues with their ROM? Whenever a voice sounds in the game I get some weird black thing at the top of my screen. I can't really explain it, it's like some weird black line flash thingy...it's not game breaking, but it is somewhat annoying, I just wanna know if I have a bad copy or if something happened in the dumping process.


naaa.. didnt encounter that black thing.

DSTT = OK!
EDGE = OK!
DSone = OK!
DSTWO = OK!


----------



## Akeos (Aug 26, 2010)

yea im getting the same black lines when you talk to people and sometimes when you jump around.
Im also experiencing some slow downs with the game, man its a total kill to the game!

Im running it on an Acekard 2i with Akaio 1.7, I really hope its not because of the Acekard but ive got a bad feeling its got something to do with it.


----------



## Trulen (Aug 26, 2010)

The cracktro didn't really bother me.  They kill off the AP so I don't have to worry about it. 

BUT WHAT DOES BOTHER ME IS A SIX CHARACTER NAME MAX.  
My name's 7 letters long :[


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 26, 2010)

haven't had any problems so far using ak2i running AKAIO 1.7.1 my failed cooking actually sold (to the town mayor of all people) for 1 buck!


----------



## Chaosruler (Aug 26, 2010)

DSTwo: Okay, lagging with patched mode, decent with clean mode
AK2i AKAIO: Perfect.

Note: Don't try to search addresses with free cheat, there are pointers, meaning that addresses change every time you reboot the ROM, the only way to find pointers is via kenobi's tool or hex view, both which the DSTwo doesn't support, at least until it does it own RAM dumps that kenobi's tool can read \ not RTS


----------



## XxGaiaxX (Aug 26, 2010)

Anyone using R4 having this problem like me?

Freeze whenever I exit from the wifi setup in the main menu.


----------



## Eruonen (Aug 26, 2010)

The game is amazing. Best HM game since FoMT.


----------



## Akeos (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey Shinigami357 and XxGaiaxX, have you guys edited the game to get rid of Venom's intro or are you playing it untouched?

Thanks!


----------



## XxGaiaxX (Aug 26, 2010)

I'm playing with the venom intro.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 26, 2010)

i didn't touch the rom after i renamed it (i really couldn't stand playing h4rv357 m00n gr4nd b4z44r.nd5 lolz)
the intro doesn't bother me, other than shaving maybe 2 seconds from battery life every time i boot the game, lolz


----------



## basher11 (Aug 26, 2010)

i disabled the intro 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 heh heh heh

also, game's a dick when it comes to watering cans. (they don't tell you how much you have left)


----------



## Pliskron (Aug 26, 2010)

Isn't it nice that sites are hosting games with the intros removed. Saves me two min. of work. Nice of them to take the time.


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 26, 2010)

XxGaiaxX said:
			
		

> Anyone using R4 having this problem like me?
> 
> Freeze whenever I exit from the wifi setup in the main menu.



It's because the game is programmed to go back to the start of the intro when you first boot up the game, but since venom added the intro, it hangs the game after you come out of the menu. No biggie though, just reboot your DS.


----------



## Pliskron (Aug 26, 2010)

FlameTakuya said:
			
		

> XxGaiaxX said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


remove intro to fix


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Aug 26, 2010)

Better enjoy this one. Harvest Moon Twin Village came out in japan very recently and knowing Natsume, it's gonna take about 2 years to release it here. It's sad, Twin Village looks like to be the ultimate Harvest Moon on DS.


----------



## XxGaiaxX (Aug 26, 2010)

Ah. Thanks to those who replied. =)


----------



## Aia (Aug 26, 2010)

basher11 said:
			
		

> also, game's a dick when it comes to watering cans. (they don't tell you how much you have left)



Did any of the main HMs actually tell you that? I have a very, very vague memory of one of the RFs having that in a menu somewhere, but nothing else.


----------



## raulpica (Aug 26, 2010)

Pliskron said:
			
		

> FlameTakuya said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope they nuke it because of that.

BTW, gonna try this one soon, even if I didn't like what I saw, when I was playing the (J) version.


----------



## BlueStar (Aug 26, 2010)

Awesome intro!  Hope they keep makiing new ones.

Don't really care about the game, Harvest Moon games always end up seeming a chore to me but I think I'll keep it on my card for the sake of the 'tro.


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2010)

The ROM seems to be trimmed (aswell as introed) which brings the size to 949 Mbit, alas I have changed the ROM size to that and added the game icon.


----------



## Trademark3001 (Aug 26, 2010)

Loving This Game!! just i hate that there is no shipping bin.....


----------



## Reborn8059 (Aug 26, 2010)

This is a great game so far the only thing that irks me is the fact you only have a week too prepare for the bazaar so you have too do alot in one week.

Fish BTW sell for pretty good money


----------



## basher11 (Aug 26, 2010)

you get the fishing rod the first day of summer :|

im on day 3 of spring. frick.


----------



## SuperMarioMaster (Aug 26, 2010)

Yay! I can't wait to play it and try out the online mode, which I hear is pretty good!


----------



## fishykipper (Aug 26, 2010)

WIN!! Im on it!


----------



## luke_c (Aug 26, 2010)

Harvest_Moon_DS_Grand_Bazaar_FIX_NDS-VENOM

Added it to the main post considering this is quite a big release, can't find a NFO for it yet though.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 26, 2010)

and what's the fix >_>


----------



## Elritha (Aug 27, 2010)

Haven't been able to find that fix or any info on it either. Game seems to run using the hex values to stop the intro running anyway.


----------



## aimansss95 (Aug 27, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> haven't had any problems so far using ak2i running AKAIO 1.7.1 my failed cooking actually sold (to the town mayor of all people) for 1 buck!



Are you playing it without patching or anything??
Just to make sure if Acekard user doesn't need to use the crack


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 27, 2010)

aimansss95 said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm using the venom dump (with the intro intact) and didn't patch the game whatsoever. I just let the intro run a bit, press A and start up on my farm. No glitches, freezes, blackouts, crashes or (gasp!) bricked ak2i. The guys who dumped the game prob did patch it, though for the AP (isn't that why they call it cracktro?)


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 27, 2010)

Not sure why you'd need to jump (or double jump) in a Harvest Moon game, but being able to immediately made me go from saying, "Meh, another Harvest Moon game," to, "Hmm...what do we have here?" Seems like the same decent presentation as the last game -- nothing great, but still pretty good -- but if there's actually more to it than just the usual HM fare, that will be a nice surprise.


----------



## Akeos (Aug 27, 2010)

Does the venom fix deal with the annoying black glitchy lines??

One problem after another, first i could barely find the rom and now i cant fix it lol


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 27, 2010)

Venom's dump fixes AP, rom I got was already Venom fixed with crack-tro and it works on Wood R4 latest firmware


----------



## Akeos (Aug 27, 2010)

ah right thanks

oh well, back to the drawing board (a new google search) to get rid of the glitchy lines


----------



## .Darky (Aug 27, 2010)

Cool. I'll give this a try later.


----------



## gifi4 (Aug 27, 2010)

Akeos said:
			
		

> ah right thanks
> 
> oh well, back to the drawing board (a new google search) to get rid of the glitchy lines


Let me know how it goes for you.


----------



## NDStemp (Aug 27, 2010)

So is the only thing actually new here is the jump?


----------



## bceagles (Aug 28, 2010)

Ugh, I have the Venom one with the stupid intro on my Wood R4, and it does one of the following nearly every time:

When I disconnect from Wi-Fi, it makes a scary drum-like noise and hangs.
Whenever it tries to go back to the intro, it hangs because of Venom.
Sometimes at the end of a game, Venom makes me hang.

ffffff

Any patched-patched rom out yet?

EDIT: LOL, I hex-edited the rom... Now the Venom intro will load, but the game WON'T.

looool I hate my life.


----------



## XxGaiaxX (Aug 28, 2010)

bceagles said:
			
		

> Ugh, I have the Venom one with the stupid intro on my Wood R4, and it does one of the following nearly every time:
> 
> When I disconnect from Wi-Fi, it makes a scary drum-like noise and hangs.
> Whenever it tries to go back to the intro, it hangs because of Venom.
> ...



There's actually some people who uploaded 1 which they removed the Venom intro from the venom patch itself. Its working great so far for me for my wood r4. I had the exact same problem as you earlier.


----------



## bceagles (Aug 28, 2010)

You know what? I was just being stupid.

I tried to Hex it again, and found out that my Hex Editor just, uh, sucks.

It froze and deleted random code, so I re-downloaded the rom, set up the hex-a-mabobbits and lo-and-behold, it worked like a charm.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 28, 2010)

NDStemp said:
			
		

> So is the only thing actually new here is the jump?


well, you have windmills, pets, a bazaar every weekend (i find this part fun) a few new tricks for raising crops (double water+fertilizer, if the interwebz is right), ability to sell pretty much anything, and catching insects and frogs (lol)
however, no more mining (wasn't a big fan of this)
well other than that, you get the same meddle with the people (it's a new cast, i think) woo the girl/guy, run your farm, make loads of cash etc etc affair.


----------



## Akeos (Aug 28, 2010)

gifi4 said:
			
		

> Akeos said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Will do, but atm im not gettin anywhere. Such a shame cause this game is really good, the best ive played on the ds for a while now and i cant even buy it!


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Aug 28, 2010)

anyone know how to gather all tools in the beginning


----------



## basher11 (Aug 28, 2010)

cheats


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Aug 28, 2010)

i meant by legitimate means


----------



## preske (Aug 28, 2010)

Raven Darkheart said:
			
		

> anyone know how to gather all tools in the beginning





Spoiler



You have to buy them from felix at the bazaar. his shop is located north-west of yours. I don't know if the tool changes with every season, every "upgrade" of the bazaar, of when you bought the previous tool.


----------



## Acenima (Aug 28, 2010)

great game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 maybe the best harvest moon on ds


----------



## Blaze163 (Aug 28, 2010)

Loving this so far. The bazaar totally changes the way I play, forcing me to plan ahead and maximise my resources instead of just taking it slow and generally dicking around. Granted, I'm not having much luck in the romance area (much like back in reality, frowny face) 'cause I discovered that the girl in the blue hat (Shelly?) loves the yellow Moondrop Flowers found everywhere in Spring but I'm stumped now I'm into the summer.

Incidentally, what's written on your board? My farm is named Mooby Farm and I shall personally give a cookie to anyone who can guess what's written on the sign.


----------



## Nobunaga (Aug 28, 2010)

the game is so awesome best harvest moon ever


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Aug 28, 2010)

I haven't played a Harvest Moon game before.
I'll make this my first.


----------



## Inunah (Aug 29, 2010)

Is this not about Farming or Dating Sims yet? Cause I'm still waiting for a Harvest Moon game that's an RPG that has nothing to do with you farming or having any dating sims.... One that is about the harvest moon itself. Not like.. harvesting shit under the moonlight.


----------



## lilaznkilla (Aug 29, 2010)

Had a lucky break on the 2nd Bazaar day, was jumping into the river for stuff to sell and found gold which gave me 8000, exactly what I needed to get a hammer.


----------



## preske (Aug 29, 2010)

Blaze163 said:
			
		

> Loving this so far. The bazaar totally changes the way I play, forcing me to plan ahead and maximise my resources instead of just taking it slow and generally dicking around. Granted, I'm not having much luck in the romance area (much like back in reality, frowny face) 'cause I discovered that the girl in the blue hat (Shelly?) loves the yellow Moondrop Flowers found everywhere in Spring but I'm stumped now I'm into the summer.
> 
> Incidentally, what's written on your board? My farm is named Mooby Farm and I shall personally give a cookie to anyone who can guess what's written on the sign.



a pair of moobies?

I drew something that is supposed to look like the epic/happy face


----------



## Porygon-X (Aug 29, 2010)

I went into the 2nd bazaar and made only 6000g.

I'm hoping the next one's gonna be better. I have 40 crops planted.


----------



## Popin (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't like the Sunshine one, twas my first HM game. But I'll try this one anyways.


----------



## ZX power (Aug 29, 2010)

is anyone having problems with friendship levels no matter how many gifts i give or how many time i talk to people everyday it won't rise I'm running on dstwo or do i need to put in more effort i' about to finish the first month spring


----------



## magicksun (Aug 29, 2010)

ZX power said:
			
		

> is anyone having problems with friendship levels no matter how many gifts i give or how many time i talk to people everyday it won't rise I'm running on dstwo or do i need to put in more effort i' about to finish the first month spring


for me the game is so good , but is soo slow  im in the 3 month in fall and i give to angelo one tousand of gifs and today i have the first heart , and the others characters i cant up the relationship =(


----------



## ZX power (Aug 29, 2010)

thx magicksun


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 30, 2010)

The friendship heart only goes up by one after 65535 friend points. Each gift you give that a person likes is on average worth about 200 or so points.

....So yeah. It takes a loooong time to even raise a villager's heart level by one.


----------



## guardian_457 (Aug 30, 2010)

don't worry people ! for all your Harvest moon problems just use this website http://www.fogu.com/hm9/frequently-asked-questions.php i've been using it to help me figure out what to give people and what not to give people its pretty useful


----------



## FlameTakuya (Aug 30, 2010)

Alternatively you could also visit the Grand Bazaar section of Fogu forums. There are a lot more people that can help you there! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://fogu.com/hmforum/viewforum.php?f=23


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 30, 2010)

omg, i had buy seeds for 10k (the 2 week once) and on 30 when i woke up i got a msg "all corps will die if you dont harvest today" -.- i have been spending tons of hours on those plants.
anyone know a cheat that disable that the plants die just for this time? :S


----------



## redact (Aug 30, 2010)

CrimzonEyed said:
			
		

> omg, i had buy seeds for 10k (the 2 week once) and on 30 when i woke up i got a msg "all corps will die if you dont harvest today" -.- i have been spending tons of hours on those plants.
> anyone know a cheat that disable that the plants die just for this time? :S


why not change your ds's time just before when you next start the game up?


----------



## don_eno (Aug 30, 2010)

where can i find cheats for this game?


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Aug 30, 2010)

My game was playing fine until Winter. Now it freezes every so often. Usually when I'm leaving my farm. And it froze once during the Dog Festival. Anyone else have this problem? I'm using a CycloDS and no cheats so I don't know why. It's not too bad, it's just more of an annoyance...


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Aug 30, 2010)

don_eno said:
			
		

> where can i find cheats for this game?




In the cheat forum.
cheats.gbatemp.net

You'll have to use r4cce to put them in yourself.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Aug 30, 2010)

has anyone verified the supposed quality increase when using the water twice+fertilizer trick? or the supposed decrease when running over crops? (apparently not if you're walking, only when running)


----------



## CrimzonEyed (Aug 30, 2010)

mercluke said:
			
		

> CrimzonEyed said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


because the game dont go after the ds clock.


----------



## Raven Darkheart (Aug 30, 2010)

last question from me....how does one catch insects


----------



## Riz123 (Aug 30, 2010)

Jump and press B to catch butterflies (can be quite hard to catch, try to jump and catch before they fly away)
Erm ground insects just run after em and press B (I just repeatedly tap until I get em 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Oh make sure you're not holding onto anything or tools


----------



## DarkDragonDX (Aug 30, 2010)

Has anyone already found the fix ,to get the cheats working on flashcards?


----------



## dazg (Aug 30, 2010)

Kaitou_Yahiko said:
			
		

> My game was playing fine until Winter. Now it freezes every so often. Usually when I'm leaving my farm. And it froze once during the Dog Festival. Anyone else have this problem? I'm using a CycloDS and no cheats so I don't know why. It's not too bad, it's just more of an annoyance...


Im having the same problem and its really annoyd me iv got soooo far 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Im currently using woods. im hoping somebody can help


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Aug 30, 2010)

dazg said:
			
		

> Kaitou_Yahiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I tried playing it on an emulator to see how it worked, and same problem. I think it may be the ROM.


----------



## dazg (Aug 30, 2010)

can it be fixed? I wounder how others have not had this problem what are they using :S


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Aug 30, 2010)

I have no idea. I don't really know all the much about ROM's. I know I can't fix it. But maybe someone else can.


----------



## basher11 (Aug 30, 2010)

what's wrong with the rom?


----------



## dazg (Aug 30, 2010)

I don't know much either wish i did 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Iv updated my firmware and found a different rom, but still no look, ill try new game. Please somebody lol help us


----------



## basher11 (Aug 30, 2010)

Harvest_Moon_DS_Grand_Bazaar_NO_INTRO_USA_NDS-iND

i found this :| but it seems to be the same thing. crud


----------



## cruddybuddy (Aug 31, 2010)

giratina16 said:
			
		

> Oh man, my download was going really fast now it has gone down to 50kB/s sucks. Oh well, I'm sure it'll be worth it.



You're sure it will be worth a few moments of wait time? Nevermind the fact that you're not paying anything for it. IT WILL BE WORTH IT? WORTH WHAT?!!!!!!?


----------



## venomus13 (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm having a problem. 
I'm stuck on the bazaar goal "40000- 50000", I've reached the goal 3 times already earning 51985, 44635 and 55635 and wont move to the next bazaar goal. first I thought it was because I'm not in the range between the goal. so I tried another one then a no no.  
I'm guessing its an AP. anyone with the same problem?

btw. I'm using the rom with venom intro and R4ui.
help coz i dont want to do 40000-50000 forever.


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Aug 31, 2010)

venomus13 said:
			
		

> I'm having a problem.
> I'm stuck on the bazaar goal "40000- 50000", I've reached the goal 3 times already earning 51985, 44635 and 55635 and wont move to the next bazaar goal. first I thought it was because I'm not in the range between the goal. so I tried another one then a no no.
> I'm guessing its an AP. anyone with the same problem?
> 
> ...



You have to reach a total of 450,000 G. The goal is mainly for prizes and to give you something to shoot for. But you have to reach 450,000 total G for it to be upgraded. Not at once though, over a few Bazaar's.


----------



## venomus13 (Aug 31, 2010)

Kaitou_Yahiko said:
			
		

> You have to reach a total of 450,000 G. The goal is mainly for prizes and to give you something to shoot for. But you have to reach 450,000 total G for it to be upgraded. Not at once though, over a few Bazaar's.




thanks. I didn't knew that, I thought I was doomed. I'll google it more.


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Aug 31, 2010)

venomus13 said:
			
		

> Kaitou_Yahiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



http://www.fogu.com/hm9/


----------



## Daidude (Aug 31, 2010)

venomus13 said:
			
		

> Kaitou_Yahiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Same Here


----------



## basher11 (Sep 1, 2010)

found the patch, all it does is fix a minor problem on older flashcarts from exiting back to the wireless config menu.

here's the mirror: http://filetrip.net/file.php?id=12840


----------



## Popin (Sep 1, 2010)

Kaitou_Yahiko said:
			
		

> My game was playing fine until Winter. Now it freezes every so often. Usually when I'm leaving my farm. And it froze once during the Dog Festival. Anyone else have this problem? I'm using a CycloDS and no cheats so I don't know why. It's not too bad, it's just more of an annoyance...


I shouldn't laugh, but I thought it was kind of funny that it freezes in Winter.


----------



## onivan (Sep 1, 2010)

Hi everyone! If anyone is interested to play some WiFi Multiplayer, please send me a Private Message in here with your FC and msn addy, so we can chat while playing! Cheers and hope to meet anyone online


----------



## Kaitou_Yahiko (Sep 2, 2010)

Popin said:
			
		

> Kaitou_Yahiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's okay. I found it to be funny as well.


----------



## achii (Sep 2, 2010)

Kaitou_Yahiko said:
			
		

> Popin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@kaitou : I have the same problem like you.... 
can anyone help this freeze problem?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






thanks before.


----------



## preske (Sep 2, 2010)

Say, does anyone else have this?

I keep getting empty cans at the fishingspot at the restaurant, I'm at 40 cans, one after one. Either I have an extremely bad streak, or it's a bug.

I'm at winter year one, and didn't really pay attention when it started. But it started in/after the second week, I'm certain of that.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 3, 2010)

Harvest Moon games have always been prone to pretty awful bugs, however, I find it a bit alarming that this is the second instance of weirdness being reported to have occurred in Winter.


----------



## Marauding (Sep 3, 2010)

preske said:
			
		

> Say, does anyone else have this?
> 
> I keep getting empty cans at the fishingspot at the restaurant, I'm at 40 cans, one after one. Either I have an extremely bad streak, or it's a bug.
> 
> I'm at winter year one, and didn't really pay attention when it started. But it started in/after the second week, I'm certain of that.


Same thing happening to me, maybe theres just no fish there in the winter


----------



## Marauding (Sep 3, 2010)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> NDStemp said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait how do you get the tricks


----------



## preske (Sep 4, 2010)

DemonicChocobo said:
			
		

> Harvest Moon games have always been prone to pretty awful bugs, however, I find it a bit alarming that this is the second instance of weirdness being reported to have occurred in Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm positive there was fish there during the first week, because the first 2 days were stormy and I did in fact catch fish there.
All the other spots were fine.
Luckily it solved itself with the transition to spring, because that would pretty much ruin the game for me. Don't want to start again.


----------



## DemonicChocobo (Sep 5, 2010)

Marauding said:
			
		

> Shinigami357 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What he means are that you can water your plants twice a day to speed up growth.

When you water a plant very early in the morning. Later in the day, maybe even at night, you'll notice that the soil has reverted to the unwatered graphic. At this point, you can water them again. Doing this can cause plants to finish growing around 2 or more days earlier(Read seed description to find out how much).

As for the Fertilizer comment...uh...I'm not sure why you would double water AND fertilize. With Fertilizer you want the complete opposite. You want to water your plants only once a day so they take longer to grow and you can fertilize them for more days.


----------



## Jax2004 (Sep 5, 2010)

achii said:
			
		

> Kaitou_Yahiko said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm too. My game freeze on 2nd Winter.
When I'm leaving form home and go to 2nd field or 3rd field, game will freeze immediately.

It's AP ?


----------



## dazg (Sep 6, 2010)

Iv got past the freeze issue during the 2nd day in winter, only using ActionReply. Using the ActionReply I changed the season to spring (fall) and finshed the 2nd day, i also saved and quit when I had finished. I then restarted and used the ActionReply to change back to winter, once I had finished the 3RD day I saved and quit again so I could turn off all ActionReply codes. With all ActionReply codes off, I continued to play without any issues atall, I still had all my items etc.

1. Using ActionReply, change the season to spring (fall)
2. Play untill you make it to the next (3rd) day, save and turn off.
3. Start again using ActionReply and change back to winter, again play intil the next day and save and quit.
4. Start up your game again but making sure all ar codes are turned off

If you follow them steps you shud be fine. I have yet to make it to winter 2nd year,  so I dnt know if it will freeze again, fingers crossed it don't.


----------



## GaryStargazer (Sep 7, 2010)

I was directed to ask about my problem in this thread.
I've got the venom rom with the intro and it played great at first but now it just locked up when i try to get past the venom intro.

I patched the thing to remove the intro and it loaded up to the title screen but when i go to load the game it freezes up right at the load screen.

It's an R4 sdhc/rts

It's got the current official firmware on it and all that jazz.


----------



## puieang (Sep 7, 2010)

Jax2004 said:
			
		

> achii said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, Me too

What a problem?


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 8, 2010)

i have it it hasnt freezed at all but when i try to use cheatcodes i cant play it freezes when i push a on the vemon patch screen any help?


----------



## digipokemaster (Sep 8, 2010)

digipokemaster said:
			
		

> i have it it hasnt freezed at all but when i try to use cheatcodes i cant play it freezes when i push a on the vemon patch screen any help?


any help on this


----------



## dazg (Sep 10, 2010)

dazg said:
			
		

> Iv got past the freeze issue during the 2nd day in winter, only using ActionReply. Using the ActionReply I changed the season to spring (fall) and finshed the 2nd day, i also saved and quit when I had finished. I then restarted and used the ActionReply to change back to winter, once I had finished the 3RD day I saved and quit again so I could turn off all ActionReply codes. With all ActionReply codes off, I continued to play without any issues atall, I still had all my items etc.
> 
> 1. Using ActionReply, change the season to spring (fall)
> 2. Play untill you make it to the next (3rd) day, save and turn off.
> ...



Have you tryed the above?


----------



## Synchrostar (Sep 12, 2010)

dazg said:
			
		

> dazg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



EDIT: i have the same problem too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 on acekard 2i
EDIT-i-dont-know-how-many-times: Actually my problem is a little different. When i'm @ the screen where i can choose which game to play, i want to access my cheatdatabase, and then it gets stuck. Do i need to wait for a firmware update or is there another solution?
EDITAGAIN=O: Nvm, found the solution already. Only needed to sort the database >.>


----------



## jmfx (Sep 14, 2010)

Synchrostar said:
			
		

> dazg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I know this sounds really noob but how do you sort the database?


----------



## Phoenix Goddess (Sep 14, 2010)

jmfx said:
			
		

> I know this sounds really noob but how do you sort the database?



With R4cce you go to the toolbar, click on item, go to sort and sort by title.


----------



## jmfx (Sep 15, 2010)

I have an Acekard 2 and everytime i try to rebuild the cheat file it freezes at the right before it can finish rebuilding.  I think it's the game ID I've been using which is causing the problem:
B9E 3B203D3B

Anyone know a way i can fix this?


----------



## lunarwolf00 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi I'm new here and got a R4 SDHC and I'm trying to run HMGB on my R4 which goes perfect loads great and saves as well but when I went to the menu after I had restarted my DS and fully loaded the game my save had dissapeared into no air( or data)!? (By the way I'm using HMGB with venom patch)
So could anyone tell me what I can do (or should this be in another thread...) or should I wait for the next firmware update because I played this for a while
loved it and can't stay away from it so I have to play it on my Emulator.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so could anyone reply soon plz, I'm gonna chack through the posts and see if there is anything there I can use, thanks for reading and thanks if you can help.


----------



## AsPika2219 (Sep 27, 2010)

100% original clean version is out!

Harvest_Moon_DS_Grand_Bazaar_ USA_CLEAN_NDS-NukeThis


----------



## ayakosama (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm having issues. Don't know if it's game or human error though.

During the Starry Night Festival with Ivan, without fail the game blackscreens when we all start to eat. Did I fail to do/bring/whatever or is it a game error?
Running Akaio 1.8.1 with all cheats disabled.


----------



## tragon (Mar 17, 2011)

im sure someones going to call me lazy for asking about cheats
but i have to ask, as soon as I turn on a cheat; there is no sound when the game starts, the touch screen refuses to work and when I'm loading the game freezes... ive tried editing the thing a million ways (yes i know how to work google and all its googily goodness) and ext... updated my m3dsreal and the only option ppl keep giving me is to buy a new chip and all will be well...

>.< anyone else have this problem? did anyone fix it? i had the same problem with the new pokemon white... just wont accept cheats... shure you can turn it on but goodness forbid you clicking one lol.


----------



## kai (Feb 7, 2013)

you guys know the tree in the middle on your yard right after you walk out of  your house? well to avoid the glitch just walk to the right of it coming to/going from your house. it will skip the glitch


----------

